# Is there a Dr. in the (smoke)house?



## hannibal (May 1, 2010)

Just curious, if one were alergic to tree nuts, could they have a reaction to smoked food if it were smoked with woods like Pecan?


Anyone have any idea?


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

Is it just the nuts that they are allergic to or is it even when they are around that tree type they have a reaction?


----------



## eman (May 1, 2010)

I know i'm allergic to poison ivy and the smoke from burning it is way worse for me  than skin contact w/ the plant.
 I would not recomend risking it.


----------



## rdknb (May 1, 2010)

I would call the Doctor first.


----------



## hannibal (May 1, 2010)

I don't know. I think it is just the nuts. I was wondering if anyone else has had an experience with nut alergies. 

Today's dinner isn't an issue but we have a close friend who has severe nut alergies and I was just curious. I asked her about smoking with that type of wood, but she wasn't sure. 

I certainly wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2010)

If it was a problem for someone, maybe Hickory would be bad too??


Bearcarver


----------



## rstr hunter (May 1, 2010)

I would just use cherry or apple and avoid the problem entirely.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 1, 2010)

I haven't heard of anyone being allergic to smoke but like Eman said I would be really careful. I would try apple now it's my favorite wood for smoking anyway.


----------



## slick4591 (May 1, 2010)

The EPA says:
I'd think that the nut would also be included.
[font=helvetica,sans-serif,arial][size=-1] 
http://www.allergynursing.com/questions3/burning.html
[/size][/font]


----------



## fire it up (May 1, 2010)

My BIL is highly allergic to all forms of tree nuts but has no issues when I use pecan or hickory.
I Googled and researched it because I was wondering and there was nothing I found that showed any relation between allergies and smoked foods not to mention he has eaten stuff I smoked many times and never once had any issues.


----------

